# Best web site for pictures/ideas for extension and security worries also.



## Mrs. Doyle (5 Feb 2010)

Hi All,

We had thought that we might get a sunroom, then a conservatory but have changed out minds now and are considering an extension instead.  We're looking for ideas with the size to fall within the planning permission exemption category.  We badly need a second bathroom and utility room and would hope to be able to include these in the extension.  Are there any websites that we could have a look and get some ideas.  We would hope to get as much light in as possible and maybe achieve this through a few velux windows or skylights.

Another problem that we have is that something like these ones would worry us because it is too easy to gain access through the bedroom windows if someone gets the bright idea to try to break in.  We have a main road at the back of our house and access to the back garden is a quick jump over a wall.


----------



## onq (5 Feb 2010)

Am I correct in assuming that the reason you fear burglars accessing the bedroom windows is from the single storey flat roof to the rear? Why would anyone do that when all they have to do is break in one of the rear windows on the ground floor?

You could consider planting some anti-burglar briars like Firethorn along the wall as well as some railings within it to protect your perimeter, but these can be jumped. Even a Rottweiler can be drugged or shot. Sorry if that tears your comfort blanket but you have to make realistic assessment of your vulnerability, not assumptions based on fears. 

I am not a security expert, but the best deterrent is not to have a new car in the driveway, and to install a conspicuous perimeter alarm box and an PIR intruder alarm/panic button that can ring your local Garda station in the event of a break in. Start or join a neighbourhood watch group. Short of a panic room, buildings don't protect people - people protect people. Insurance pays for break-in damage, theft and any injuries. Fear is something you have to deal with yourself.

Now go ahead and decide on the best sunroom you can afford, with the most light and amenity and don't be worrying about break-ins. 

ONQ.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (5 Feb 2010)

Hello ONQ,

Thanks for the reply and advice on our security issues. We are more concerned that because we are fresh air fiends  we might not be as comfortable with leaving windows open because we would most likely have the raised roof construction.

As we have gone away from the idea of a sunroom do you have any websites where we might get ideas of layout etc. on the gallery or picture sections?

Thanks again.


----------



## onq (5 Feb 2010)

My wife has similar desires for fresh air, which bodes ill for us reducing our carbon footprint in future years 
Your problems aren't ours only because our bedroom is to the front of the house, not the rear and you might consider relocating your Master Bedroom.

You're still not seeing the logical fallacy which I seem to I see.
If you sleep with your windows open _now_ you are taking a risk.
As it stands anyone could come up to your house and get in with a ladder.

Once you extend _anything _to the rear you will have a single storey building outside your rear elevation regardless of what it looks like.
Short of making the roof out of steel spikes or sloping glass covered with oil [or conversely, Superglue], thieves can use it to gain access.
Perhaps you could consider a security grille inside the 1st floor windows, but lets face it, they could simply come in the front door or window.

ONQ.


----------



## mrblues (5 Feb 2010)

I've used Arkwood Construction before and found them brilliant from design to finishing. Have some good ideas on their site -http://www.arkwoodsunlounges.com/

No connection to me just very impressed with their work


----------

